# help me please! service engine soon light on



## liangmx2008 (Jun 3, 2007)

I got my 98 altima GXE just a month ago. After I drive aroung 400 miles, I suddently found my servie engine soon light on. I checked the error code in the autozone and the code is 3024,which is knock out sensor. I did not know what to do next? If I replace the new one, the price is 180$. any other suggestion? THank a lot


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

Has the motor been knocking or pinging more? what quality of gas do u use? u could even try changing the oil and filter. they sell a detergent that you pour in b4 u drain the oil (let car warm up once in). It will help reduce sludge build up and reduce knock.

Then again it could just be a bad sensor...


----------



## liangmx2008 (Jun 3, 2007)

*about your suggestion*

I use the 88 gas which the owner book says more than 87 is fine. I use the different gas in the first time. It works fine. you mean I can change the air filter? BUt how about the sensor?





Altima_SE-R said:


> Has the motor been knocking or pinging more? what quality of gas do u use? u could even try changing the oil and filter. they sell a detergent that you pour in b4 u drain the oil (let car warm up once in). It will help reduce sludge build up and reduce knock.
> 
> Then again it could just be a bad sensor...


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Not sure about the ignition timing on that car, but if it's a little off due to age, you could try a higher octane fuel to get rid of spark knock (if this is the case). Run through a tank of it and see if the light goes away/car sounds any better.


----------



## liangmx2008 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks. another question? Can I add different type gas now? for example 91#. I have a half tank gas now which I add last time 88#? Thanks





rbo1577186 said:


> Not sure about the ignition timing on that car, but if it's a little off due to age, you could try a higher octane fuel to get rid of spark knock (if this is the case). Run through a tank of it and see if the light goes away/car sounds any better.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You can add it now, Just give it some time to run through. Adding a little Octane booster with this tank shouldn't hurt either. The Computer may take a few cycles to determine there is no longer a problem.


----------



## liangmx2008 (Jun 3, 2007)

So thanks. According to your suggestion, maybe next time I can only add 91#?




rbo1577186 said:


> You can add it now, Just give it some time to run through. Adding a little Octane booster with this tank shouldn't hurt either. The Computer may take a few cycles to determine there is no longer a problem.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Correct. If it doesn't go away in the next 2 tanks, I'd most likely change the sensor. Look it over for a frayed or burnt wire, Could be something simple.


----------



## liangmx2008 (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks a lot. I will try


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is an altima se-r fprum y post here


----------

